# Antique bikes from glass negative



## Guv’nor (Feb 16, 2021)

Greetings. From a batch of 66 glass negatives taken by my grandfather in about 1900, this image. I know nothing about the lads or their bikes and would welcome any observations. The only clue I can offer is that I believe this is near Dalton Minnesota. My grandfather is not in this shot, as he was behind the lens.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks like a pierce bicycle or columbia and un identifed on the left.1890's id be interested in all those negatives..:0


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 16, 2021)

One on left almost looks like cushion frame ?


----------



## locomotion (Feb 17, 2021)

odd that both bikes have the sprockets on the left side of the bikes


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 17, 2021)

locomotion said:


> odd that both bikes have the sprockets on the left side of the bikes




Reverse image.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 17, 2021)

I can't offer any help in identification, but I live about 25 miles from Dalton.


----------



## Guv’nor (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks. The location is my best guess, as that’s where he was born. Doesn’t help to ID the bikes, but just for background. I thought some in this community would like to see them. I’m further north, in Alberta.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 17, 2021)

Corrected it to ease our psychological pain.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2021)

Imagine going back in time and showing your grandfather your phone that takes pictures and video. wonder what he would have to say about that.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 17, 2021)

I think the bike on the right (of the corrected pic) looks a lot like one this 1901 Sears Napolean:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1901-napoleon-all-original-fs.53856/


----------



## Guv’nor (Feb 17, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> Imagine going back in time and showing your grandfather your phone that takes pictures and video. wonder what he would have to say about that.



I have thought about such things a fair bit recently. Also, that his 120 year old images can be copied and shared around the globe in seconds. What will exist 120 years from now that we would find extraordinary?


----------



## Guv’nor (Feb 17, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I think the bike on the right (of the corrected pic) looks a lot like one this 1901 Sears Napolean:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1901-napoleon-all-original-fs.53856/
> 
> View attachment 1359376



Ah, very cool.  Era is just right.


----------



## locomotion (Feb 17, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Corrected it to ease our psychological pain.
> 
> View attachment 1359375



Thanks Dave.
My brain couldn't make this correction.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2021)

Guv’nor said:


> I have thought about such things a fair bit recently. Also, that his 120 year old images can be copied and shared around the globe in seconds. What will exist 120 years from now that we would find extraordinary?



the world as we know it will have ended long before 120 years has passed. the cancer on Earth known as humans will have killed it before then.


----------



## Ed Minas (Feb 17, 2021)

What a treasure to have those images in glass


----------



## pelletman (Feb 20, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the world as we know it will have ended long before 120 years has passed. the cancer on Earth known as humans will have killed it before then.



Oh please.  Not a chance


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 20, 2021)

Wooden Hickory on left?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 20, 2021)

THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------

